# Beautiful figured board. What to make???



## Ralph Muhs (Dec 22, 2018)

may take a few months, but I have an idea for a small end table with a carving of a tree mounted below a glass top. Free formed top and lower shelf.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 22, 2018)

Subscribed! Should be a good build. Chuck


----------



## Ralph Muhs (Dec 22, 2018)

Scraps will make some pretty pen blanks


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 22, 2018)

What species, maple?


----------



## Lou Currier (Dec 22, 2018)

Would love to see the knot included.


----------



## Ralph Muhs (Dec 22, 2018)

barry richardson said:


> What species, maple?


Yes. I'm pretty sure it is maple


----------



## Ralph Muhs (Dec 22, 2018)

Lou Currier said:


> Would love to see the knot included.


Me too, but it is really pinkeye 


Lou Currier said:


> Would love to see the knot included.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ralph Muhs (Dec 22, 2018)

Ralph Muhs said:


> Me too, but it is really pinkeye


Punkey

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------

